# Johnson Beach 13Feb12



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

Did my normal Monday routine and hit up J Beach. Used some left over shrimp I had from this weekend. Didn't get my lines set until about 7 PM. Cast out my line and within about 15 minutes landed a 30" black drum. The surf was relentless, and the wind was ripping:thumbdown:. The drum was all I caught. Operation "feed the fish" was a total success since that is all I did last night. Oh well, any day fishing is better than any day at work.:thumbup:


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice Job amigo. Im jealous!


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice catch. I allways have good luck @ J beach.


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

I usually catch something at J Beach. I haven't really fished it during the day though. Most of my time fishing there is in the PM. In the 3 weeks or so I have caught 2 black drums over 30", 2 redfish over 30", a few of whiting, 2 sand sharks, a pomp, and a ton of catfish. Great fishing. Usually just go out there to take my mind off of things.


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Grats!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Is it still legal to keep one black drum over 24"?


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

As far as i know it is legal to keep one black drum over slot. Someone correct me if i am wrong.


----------

